# Pregnant Doe not eating/acting off



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

We went out to the barn this moring to feed the goats and the queen who is due March 30th wouldn't eat her grain and was not interested in the hay. She headed out of the barn off to herself- she usually doesn't do this unless she isn't feeling well. It is 6 degrees here. We went in to get supplies to check her and wouldn't you know it the thermometer took a dump after reading 99.8- not sure that it was an accurate read because it shut off quickly. SHe was shivering up a storm. We gave her some probios, a shot of vit B complex and drenched her with gatorade. We brought her inside to warm her up- she wan't all that thrilled. Did she her have a "normal" poopie but the individual berries were smaller than normal. She seemed to perk up and even managed to headbutt our small dog on the way out.

When we put her back in the barn out she headed outside again much to other goats dismay- they usually never go outside when it is this cold unless they are with us on the paths in the yard. No one wanted to be outside but none of them wanted to leave her. After the sun stopped shining we put them all in the barn. We put her in the birthing stall which she doesn't mind with her own hay water etc.. She can see everyone. She started to nibble a little bit- Her temp with a new thermometer is 101.9. Any other suggestions? She was recently wormed and her color is good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She might of been sub temp ....the thermometer may of been right...Due to ...her rumen possibly of being off ...that is good you gave probios, vit B complex and drenched her with gatorade....and if she is getting better I'd say it was her rumen....give her all that for at least 3 days.... keep an eye on her temp for a few days... as well..


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

She still seems off and not her usual self- she was chewing cud this am- I wish she would eat some more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd keep her indoors while she isn't acting right... don't feed her grain right now.... keep an eye on her temp.... give her a day...

give her all the stuff... you gave her on day 1 and see if there is any improvement... on day 2.... If you have a sweater...you can put it on her...so she doesn't have to fight the cold as much...or put out a heat lamp for her... while she is acting a bit off...... 

I find sometimes ..that my goats... if they have a choice and are a bit off ....will eat oat hay over alfalfa hay....
if you are to introduce a new hay ...just try a little bit....you don't want her to scour... :hug:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

A little early for a metabolic issue (i think) but is it possible she's off her grain due to being off on her minerals. I guess maybe you would be seeing other signs if that was the case. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you- I was wondering that too! I know 6 degrees is cold but this winter we have been run in the negative teens into twenties and below with windchills. We did have a warm up this week for a couple of days maybe that is throwing her off.


----------

